# Suche Server OS



## billionaire (29. September 2015)

Moin,

der Server ist fast beisammen, doch welches OS soll ich nutzen?

Specs:
CPU: i3-4130
GPU: HD4400
RAM: 2x 4GB Kingston 1333MHz
MB: Gigabyte GA-H97N-WiFi
PSU:  Fractal Design Integra M 450W
CASE: Fractal Design Node 304 weiß
SSD: MX200 250GB
HDD: 5x WD Red 3TB

Ich möchte den Server nur als Netzwerkspeicher nutzen, Wake-on-LAN sollte er können, der Server wird nicht als "PC" genutzt, nur als Speicher um verschiedene Aufgaben abzudecken. Mediastreaming, Lagerung von Rohdateien, Back Ups.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir, als Server-Amateur, unter die Arme greifen.


Gruß

Billi


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2015)

Schau dir mal FreeNAS an,  das sollte dafür die einfachste Lösung bieten können.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2015)

Freenas sollte das richtige sein. Obwohl diese Funktionen alle besseren Router auch schon können.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. September 2015)

Wenn du das Ding doch nur als NAS Server und Media Server verwendest, wieso holst du dir dann nicht einfach eine WD MyCloud mit 2x8 TB ?

Mal blöd gefragt


----------



## intel64gamer (29. September 2015)

billionaire schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Server nur als Netzwerkspeicher nutzen, Wake-on-LAN sollte er können, der Server wird nicht als "PC" genutzt, nur als Speicher um verschiedene Aufgaben abzudecken. Mediastreaming, Lagerung von Rohdateien, Back Ups.
> Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir, als Server-Amateur, unter die Arme greifen.



Welches OS du benutzt ist wohl eher davon abhängig womit du zurecht kommst. Deine Anforderungen kannst du locker mit Windows oder jedem Linux/BSD erfüllen.

Wenn du Linux-basiert mit Web-Interface willst:

OpenMediaVault: OpenMediaVault - The open network attached storage solution

Rockstor: Rockstor | Linux & BTRFS powered Opensource NAS solution

Wenn du mit ner Kommandozeile zurecht kommst hast du freie Wahl an Linux Distros.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal FreeNAS an,  das sollte dafür die einfachste Lösung bieten können.



Ich würde FreeNAS bei der Hardware sein lassen. Damit ZFS gut funktioniert braucht er ECC-Ram. Sonst gibt es ein erhebliches Risiko, dass er seine Daten verliert. Außer natürlich der TE will kein Raid-Z verwenden. Dann macht FreeNAS aber nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## billionaire (29. September 2015)

Naja, wo wäre da der Spaß?

Ich habe einfach so große Lust PCs selbst zu bauen und naja, der Grund reicht ja wohl. Auch wenn ich nur 13qm mein eigen nenne habe ich noch Platz in meinem PC-Regal und ein PC Case kann man besser modden


----------



## Jimini (30. September 2015)

Was genau meinst du mit "Mediastreaming"? Sollen die Daten nur bereitgestellt werden oder soll das System mehr leisten?
Davon abgesehen erfüllt jedes aktuelle Betriebssystem deine Anforderungen. Wenn du Lust hast, dich in Linux einzuarbeiten, wäre das eine tolle Spielwiese. Samba und ggf. NFS sind schnell aufgesetzt und laufen beispielsweise bei mir seit Jahren äußerst zuverlässig. Zudem lässt sich das System gut an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen und etwa mit Scripts erweitern und automatisieren.

Bzgl. FreeNAS: FreeNAS verlangt nach mindestens 8GB RAM. Je nach genutzten ZFS-Features wird 1GB RAM pro TB Speicherplatz empfohlen. Zudem meine ich, dass ein RAID-Z nicht mal eben erweitert werden kann, indem man zusätzliche Laufwerke dranhängt. (Quelle)
FreeNAS ist ohne Frage ein tolles Konstrukt, man sollte sich aber überlegen, ob die genannten Einschränkungen / Anforderungen für den individuellen Einsatzzweck akzeptabel sind. Ich würde übrigens nicht so weit gehen, anzunehmen, dass bei der Nutzung von Nicht-ECC-Speicher ein "erhebliches Risiko" eines Datenverlustes droht.

Bzgl. BTRFS: ich persönlich würde bei wichtigen Daten noch ein paar Jahre warten, bis ich BTRFS einsetze. ext4 ist extrem robust, wenn es auch nicht die tollen Features von BTRFS bietet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## intel64gamer (30. September 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich würde übrigens nicht so weit gehen, anzunehmen, dass bei der Nutzung von Nicht-ECC-Speicher ein "erhebliches Risiko" eines Datenverlustes droht.



ZFS geht von ECC-Speicher aus. Falls eine Unstimmigkeit zwischen Ram und Festplatte auftritt, nimmt ZFS an, dass der Fehler bei der Festplatte liegt und korrigiert den Fehler automatisch. Falls der Fehler im Speicher lag sind damit dann die eigentlich intakten Daten auf der Festplatte beschädigt wird. Das Risiko vom Datenverlust ist damit etwa so groß wie das Risiko vom Speicherfehler. 

Falls sich wer in die Problematik einlesen will: Will ZFS and non-ECC RAM kill your data? | JRS Systems: the blog

Wenn man FreeNAS ohne ECC-Ram einsetzt sollte man also definitiv noch ein Backup von den besonders wichtigen Daten haben (ist aber so oder so ne gute Idee). Jeder der ZFS einsetzt/einsetzen will sollte sich aber meiner Meinung nach der Problematik bewusst sein.



Jimini schrieb:


> FreeNAS: FreeNAS verlangt nach mindestens 8GB RAM. Je nach genutzten ZFS-Features wird 1GB RAM pro TB Speicherplatz empfohlen. Zudem meine ich, dass ein RAID-Z nicht mal eben erweitert werden kann, indem man zusätzliche Laufwerke dranhängt.


Richtig. Kaputtes Laufwerk tauschen geht mit ZFS Problemlos. Laufwerk hinzufügen oder entfernen ist nicht ganz so einfach.



Jimini schrieb:


> BTRFS: ich persönlich würde bei wichtigen Daten noch ein paar Jahre warten, bis ich BTRFS einsetze. ext4 ist extrem robust, wenn es auch nicht die tollen Features von BTRFS bietet.



BTRFS wurde vor einem Jahr von den Entwicklern als stabil eingestuft. Alte (oft stabil genannte) Software ist nicht automatisch besser.


Dem TE ist vermutlich mit einer Diskussion über Dateisysteme wenig geholfen. Ich denke hier zählt eher die Benutzeroberfläche. Da ist FreeNAS ziemlich weit vorne, wenn auch anfangs vielleicht etwas umfangreich. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist FreeNAS auch ohne Raid Z relativ langsam. Deswegen bin ich dann auf Linux umgestiegen.


----------



## marvinj (30. September 2015)

intel64gamer schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich dann auf Linux umgestiegen.


Welche Distri nutzt du?

@TE
FreeNAS ist mehr als umfangreich. Du findest dort zahlreiche Funktionen,  in die du dich ersteinmal einlesen musst. Du hast am Anfang  wahrscheinlich auch Startschwierigkeiten (so wie ich) aber wenn man  interessiert an das Thema geht, ist es sicherlich einen Blick Wert.  Allerdings hat mich der Start echt fertig gemacht und dann hieß es  erstmal Doku lesen. Produktiv nutze ich es noch nicht, habe nur ein  Systemsystem aufgebaut.
Generell eignet sich ein Linux auch sehr gut. Mit entsprechender Software und vorallem Samba sollte es auch kein Problem sein, dir ein NAS einzurichten. Beachte aber, dass die Dateisystem nicht einfach so mal von einem Windowssystem gelesen werden können, solltest du das mal vorhaben^^

In der Theorie kannst dir auch DSM inner VM draufinstallieren. Solltest du da interesse haben: XPEnology.me | New NAS Experience
Dann musst du aber mit Containern arbeiten, was die Geschichte nicht grade vereinfacht 

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2015)

Das stimmt, FreeNAS ist am Anfang ein bisschen eigen.  Da kommt man aber rein. 

Linux mit Samba geht. 

Ansonsten Windows.  Einfache Dateizugriffe kann das auch,  und eigentlich kann Windows auch durchaus etwas komplexere Zugriffsberechtigungen realisieren.  Ist nur im Vergleich zu Linux absolut unübersichtlich und kompliziert.


----------



## marvinj (1. Oktober 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ist nur im Vergleich zu Linux absolut unübersichtlich und kompliziert.


Alleine schon das von Share und NTFS Feigaben unterschieden wird. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass viel zu viele Build-In Benutzer in die Berechtigung eingetragen sind.
Ich nutze allerdings auch ein Windows für Freigaben. Klappt und die Schattenkopien sind sofort verfügbar.


----------



## intel64gamer (1. Oktober 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Welche Distri nutzt du?
> In der Theorie kannst dir auch DSM inner VM draufinstallieren. Solltest du da interesse haben: XPEnology.me | New NAS Experience



Ich bin bei DSM mit Xpenology hängen geblieben. Meins läuft aber direkt auf der Hardware. Es ist ziemlich schick und  tut auch einwandfrei. Ich würde die Option aber trotzdem niemanden empfehlen.  Ist ein bissel wie Mac OS auf PC-Hardware. Ja es tut. Es tut sogar ziemlich gut. Wenn was schief geht sollte man sich aber gut genug auskennen, um das ganze wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen. Daher werd ich die Option dem TE nicht empfehlen (er kann es aber trotzdem verwenden, wenn er will). Alles auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## marvinj (2. Oktober 2015)

intel64gamer schrieb:


> Ich bin bei DSM mit Xpenology hängen geblieben. Meins läuft aber direkt auf der Hardware. Es ziemlich schick und  tut auch einwandfrei. Ich würde die Option aber trotzdem niemanden empfehlen.  Ist ein bissel wie Mac OS auf PC-Hardware. Ja es tut. Es tut sogar ziemlich gut. Wenn was schief geht sollte man sich aber gut genug auskennen, um das ganze wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen. Daher werd ich die Option dem TE nicht empfehlen (er kann es aber trotzdem verwenden, wenn er will). Alles auf eigene Gefahr.


Hey,
klingt interessant und wie für meine Bastelstube geeignet. Habe DSM auch inner VM laufen, ebenfalls von Xpenlogy. wie hast das vernünftig zum laufen bekommen?
Gruß

Edit: Grade mal bisschen gelesen, sollte umsetzbar sein. Kann man das auch auf einem USB Stick installieren?^^


----------



## intel64gamer (2. Oktober 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hey,
> klingt interessant und wie für meine Bastelstube geeignet. Habe DSM auch inner VM laufen, ebenfalls von Xpenlogy. wie hast das vernünftig zum laufen bekommen?
> Gruß


Prinzipiell läuft das ziemlich gut - fast schon einwandfrei. Von der Geschwindigkeit bei gleicher Hardware um Welten besser als FreeNAS ( 90MB/s vs 125MB/s). Allerdings Vorsicht mit den Updates (das solltest du von der VM ja kennen). 

Außerdem hab ich mal versucht meine SSD als SSD-Cache zu verwenden. Resultat war 2x kompletter Datenverlust. Scheint aber eher ein Bug in DSM gewesen zu sein. Ob er mittlerweile gefixt wurde weiß ich nicht. Ich hab die Funktion seither nicht mehr angerührt.


----------



## Painfreeze (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

habe eine HP ProLiant Gen8 ebenso mit DSM  von Xpenology am laufen. 
Da ich ebenfalls ein Neuling in Sachen NAS/Server war, ist DSM eigentlich ziemlich optimal, da es von der UI gut zu bedienen ist und es jede Menge Tutorials gibt.
Ich gehöre aber auch zu der Fraktion die ihren Server einrichtet und wenn es läuft auch die nächsten 1-2 Jahre so laufen lässt. Erst dann kommt das große Update.

Bei mir wird der Server als Datenspeicher für meinen MedienClienten benutzt, SQL-Datenbank und Surveilance-Station (Videoüberwachung) laufen ebenfalls darauf.


----------

